# FR: continuer à / de + infinitif



## Lora

Hey!
I've been wondering about this for a while now, and have asked my teachers about - but figure I might get a better answer from native French speakers...

I've been told that continuer can take the preposition à *and* the preposition de and that this is interchangeable. Is this correct? And if so is there any kind of rule or reasoning that you would use that would make you opt for one over the other?

1) Ce chiffre va continuer à augmenter.
2) Ce chiffre va continuer d'augmenter.

In these sentences, is one preposition more appropriate or more French sounding that another?
Is there any slight difference in meaning?

Merci de votre aide!!

*Moderator note*: Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Nico5992

To my ears, your two examples are equivalent and both absolutely correct.
In some cases, I have the feeling that "de" is a bit higher language than "à", but it's subtle and probably just a personal feeling.
What I'm sure of is that there isn't any difference in meaning.


----------



## Lora

Thanks! I didn't think there was - but what you said about 'de' being perhaps slightly higher language than 'à' is what very useful information.

What I want to know is if context, or I don't know - one sounding better than another - affects a French person's choice for using one as opposed to the other.

Alors, je vais continuer d'écrire ma dissertation. 
Merci mille fois!!


----------



## Nico5992

I may add that when writing I usually prefer "de" whilst "à" sounds better in spoken language. But once again it's a matter of personal taste. None of "à" or "de" is colloquial nor formal, and they're totally interchangeable.


----------



## OlivierG

Nico is right, both are correct and can be used.
Personally, I'd use "à".
"Continuer à faire quelque chose" sounds better to my ears than "continuer de faire quelque chose" e.g "Je continue à progresser" instead of "Je continue de progresser". But don't ask me why.
[…]


----------



## Sev

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd use "à".
> "Continuer à faire quelque chose" sounds better to my ears than "continuer de faire quelque chose" e.g "Je continue à progresser" instead of "Je continue de progresser". But don't ask me why.


 
Yes, I agree. And don't ask me why  .


----------



## Apus

To keep you confused, I would use *de* in the following sentence:

Si tu continues de m'ennuyer avec tes questions...
(but please continue ! )

Sounds better in this case. Other francophones agree ?


----------



## OlivierG

I think it's a matter of personal preference. I'd use "à" here too.
"Si tu continues à m'ennuyer..."


----------



## Cath.S.

OlivierG said:


> Personally, I'd use "à".
> "Continuer à faire quelque chose" sounds better to my ears than "continuer de faire quelque chose" e.g "Je continue à progresser" instead of "Je continue de progresser". But don't ask me why.


I feel the opposite. But don't ask me why either.


----------



## Gil

D'après Joseph Hanse, les deux tours sont corrects et équivalents devant un infinitif. 

Parfois, l'oreille choisit:  on préfère "il continua de"  pour éviter "il continua à"


----------



## claude123

Voici ce qu'en disent les puristes:


> _Continuer_ peut se construire avec _à_ ou avec _de_. On dit de préférence _continuer de_ pour une action unique dont on n'interrompt pas le dévloppement, _continuer à_ pour une action habituelle dont la répétition se poursuit : _il continue de pleuvoir, il continue à faire mauvais temps_.


(Dictionnaire orthographique et grammatical)
Par André Sève, Jean Perrot, Agrégé de grammaire, Professeur de Faculté, X. Germain Boyer, Nice

"À l'intention de tous ceux dont le métier est d'écrire"...


----------



## La Trobentica

Hey!

What is better:

Les enfant continuent d'interroger.
Les enfant continuent a interroger.


merci


----------



## nicey

as far as my Le Robert Micro Poche says, it is the same. From my native speaker feeling, I'd use continuer à.
Hope it helps!


----------



## plemianikov

it depends on the end of the sentence !!!


----------



## La Trobentica

this is the whole sentence.


----------



## nicey

then I'd say that ils continuent d'interroger is better, but I don't think their is a huge difference


----------



## plemianikov

I agree with NICEY


----------



## chloe9999

i want to say "i want to continuer improving myself"

je veux continuer à m'améliorer

or 

je veux continuer de m'améliorer


----------



## Football Taxis

it's "continuer à"


----------



## alaindelon

I believe continuer can take both à or de when followed by an infinitive.


----------



## thorpig

Alaindelon is correct. Any good dictionary will list the appropriate preposition for the verb.


----------



## kiwi-di

Is there are rule about when to use de or à after _continuer_?  I see both - including in this thread   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=358257 - and googling seems to leave me even more confused.

Thanks.


----------



## breizh

If there is any rule, don't bother with that. You can interchange them as you like, it won't change the meaning at all. 
Now, on one of the threads on "continuer à/de", it was explained that it was a matter of "action ponctuelle" and "action habituelle" like :
"Malgré les recommandations du médecin, tu continues à fumer" (habit : it's everyday)
"Pourquoi tu continues de fumer ? C'est déjà ta deuxième cigarette !" (occasional : it's about today, now...)

I learned something new today, thanks to you !


----------



## ck_butterfly3

"As he continued to speak..." = "Comme il continuait de parler *OU* à parler..."? - I'm not sure if there is a rule about which one to use and when? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Franglais1969

Hello,

I have always used *à*, although I have a feeling this may be one verb you can sometimes use *de *too.

_Better see what the native speakers say, although I am pretty sure à is always correct._


----------



## cropje_jnr

Quelques liens qui te seront peut-être utiles sur cette questions :

Continuer à / continuer de
Continuer «à» ou continuer «de» : ne faites plus la faute !

Il semble que dans certains cas les deux sont bons.


----------



## Roganglais

I am confused about the grammar of prepositions after _continuer_.  WordReference.com says “_continuer (doing, to do à or de faire)”_ but what is the rule for using _continuer à faire qch_ versus _continuer de faire qch_?  Or can you use either?  My dictionary doesn’t help either as it is similarly vague.

Can someone help please?
Thanks/Merci


----------



## maeva999

Il n'y a pas vraiment de règle cela dépend du sens de ta phrase....


----------



## Roganglais

Merci maeva999, mais cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup. Pourriez vous donner moi plus de détails sur "il dépend du sens de ta phrase".  Quelle sens demande quelle préposition?

J'espère que vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## maeva999

Tu peux utiliser "de" ou "à" après continuer cela aura le même sens...
Mais après avec la prononciation on peut en préférer un mais les 2 ont le même sens .


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord que ça veut dire la même chose, et les dictionnaires semblent ne pas faire de différence.



			
				cnrtl said:
			
		

> *Rem.* Ds la docum., _continuer à_ est un peu plus fréq. que _continuer de_ (environ 60 % contre 40 %).



Personnellement j'utilise plus volontiers _de_ que _à_, mais je crois qu'ils sont interchangeables. Et en effet il se peut que la prononciation (des mots qui sont autour) influence mon choix.


----------



## CapnPrep

Roganglais, this thread may interest you.



Grop said:


> Et en effet il se peut que la prononciation (des mots qui sont autour) influence mon choix.


Par ex. (?) :
"continuera à avancer" - 2330 résultats
"continuera d'avancer" - 4040 résultats


----------



## n-ray

Sur Google, j'ai cherché 
_"continue à/de"
"continues à/de"
"continuons à/de"
"continuez à/de"
_et ça m'a donné à chaque fois des fréquences bien plus fortes pour _à,_ sauf dans _"continue à", _mais cette dernière expression est bien souvent une suite participe passé + prép.
Serait-ce une question de fréquence ? L'interprétation "habituelle" peut-elle être tellement plus fréquente que l'"occasionnelle" ??


----------



## jann

Before you begin to draw too many conclusions from google search numbers, perhaps you might like to read this lengthy discussion. 

I would suggest that you go by what native speakers have suggested in this thread -- and that you might consider asking about a specific example sentence or two if you are looking for a pattern that hasn't been well-established here (keeping in mind that such a pattern may not exist).


----------



## claude123

Les Français ne font plus la distinction. C'est encore une précision de la langue qui s'estompe. L'usage a fini par effacer le distinguo entre continuer à et continuer de, donc ce débat est devenu stérile.


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord pour ne pas voir de différence entre continuer de ou continuer à.
Mais la nuance apportée par claude123 semblerait confortée par l'idée que la préposition "de" comporte un sens d'origine, de point de départ d'un endroit connu (d'où l'idée de continuité d'une action). Et la préposition "à" comporte une idée de destination, d'après, de mouvement vers du nouveau (d'où l'idée qu'une action même interrompue va reprendre pour une nouvel épisode, ou de nouveaux épisodes).


----------



## Mérovée

This is an old chestnut.  

Some older grammarians tried to enforce a distinction having to do with continuousness (i.e. uninterruptedness) of action but in modern usage there is no distinction.  

The "official" view of Grevisse (11th ed., 1980) is : "Un certain nombre de verbes construisent l'infinitif complément avec à ou de indifféremment : c'est l'oreille qui décide.  Tels sont : commencer, continuer, contraindre, s'efforcer, s'ennuyer, faire attention, forcer, obliger, solliciter, etc." (_Le bon usage_, p. 881, with many examples).


----------



## Syl No (french teacher)

"continuer de" is definitely the best choice considering that:

1) "de" introduce the origin of the action
2) "de" introduce a verb at the infinitive

... actually, "continuer à" is grammatically incorrect but commonly accepted nowadays.


----------



## CapnPrep

Syl No (french teacher) said:


> ... actually, "continuer à" is grammatically incorrect but commonly accepted nowadays.


Have you read all of the preceding posts in this thread? You are free to use _continuer de_ if you prefer, but _continuer à_ is also completely correct, and more common, as already mentioned by Grop in #31 above: "Ds la docum., _continuer à_ est un peu plus fréq. que _continuer de_ (environ 60 % contre 40 %)" (TLF, _continuer_).

The Académie française also accepts both _à_ and _de_, with a difference in register (as already noted above by others in this thread): "_Continuer à _ou, litt., _continuer de, _suivi de l'infinitif, persister à, ne pas cesser de."

According to your reasoning, _persister à_ must also be grammatically incorrect, and _persister de_ is definitely the best choice, right?


----------

